# Two more police officers shot in NYC!



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Fortunately they were only wounded while responding to a robbery and the suspect got away.  What can one say as police have become fair game...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

Responding to a robbery and sitting in a squad car are two different things..I guess all police shootings will be reported now..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 6, 2015)

But maybe the attitude in any situation is to just shoot the pigs...


----------



## rt3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Most police would rather respond to an armed robbery type situation. At least the bad guys know they are the bad guys. Domestic violence on the other hand, both parties think they are right and the situation can be more uncertain. The cops are trained different for different situations, and use different protocols. If they use the wrong one in the wrong situation----

cops are targets regardless of any situation. This high profile acts as a psychological crime deterrent. The unarmed citizen should be glad.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Responding to a robbery and sitting in a squad car are two different things..I guess all police shootings will be reported now..



Police officers put themselves at risk doing their jobs.. Responding to an armed robbery is a risk.. and they are to be commended for doing so... BUT they know the risk and the chance of being hurt or worse..  It happens every single day.  NOW... because people are protesting the behavior of some bad apples, we are going to hear about each one.  That's fine... but let's not say this is because people are now protesting... because it's not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree with QS, the cops are doing what they are paid to do when they applied for that job.  Everyone knows certain occupations pose more risks than others, such as police, firemen, construction workers, coal miners, OTR drivers, etc.  I know if I'm married to a cop, I'd be much less surprised if there was an incident, than if I was married to a shoe salesman.  This is a on-the-job occurrence, and is not protest related, so it shouldn't be presented that way.  Bad enough the mainstream news media  plays those mind games.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ... but let's not say this is because people are now protesting... because it's not.



In a way I believe it is. That robber, who prior to the protests might have had some reservations about drawing down on a police officer, now figures "what the ****" and fires away.

Never underestimate the power of the group-think.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Bad guys perceive lower risk factor during police slow down.


NYC police dept. very large ,,  bigger than the army of most countries.


----------



## 911 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmmm, interesting comments.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

911...nothing to add?


----------



## kcvet (Jan 6, 2015)

911??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm7SGDY23Bs


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> In a way I believe it is. That robber, who prior to the protests might have had some reservations about drawing down on a police officer, now figures "what the ****" and fires away.
> 
> Never underestimate the power of the group-think.



of course... Now every confrontation will be blamed on the protests... I have no doubt.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> of course... Now every confrontation will be blamed on the protests... I have no doubt.



Many of them rightly so, I think ... the mob mentality decrees that every perceived "victory" gives license to increase their stridency and violence. That's why it's all the more necessary to clamp down on these clowns.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2015)

kcvet said:


> 911??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm7SGDY23Bs



OMG!  Best laugh I've had all week, especially the cars going in a circle.


----------



## oldman (Jan 7, 2015)

OMG, I can believe that this tape is probably real. It just goes to show you that people don't have to make up jokes, life is full of jokes.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 7, 2015)

Two Suspects Arrested. One made anti government and anti police threats on social media. Also suspected in several other commercial robberies in the area.

http://news.yahoo.com/two-york-city-police-officers-shot-wounded-042430640.html

Watch one of the suspect claim they were "ginned up" by the protests and coverage.


----------



## 911 (Jan 8, 2015)

OK, it's like this. There are a lot of cop haters out there. They really didn't need an excuse to shoot at or shoot and hit cops. I mean that's been going on forever, just never been reported as much as now because there was nothing to relate it to. Given the recent set of events that have happened has only given the shooters a reason for them or the media to justify their actions and hope that their followers will applaud their actions and maybe even join in while the rest of the citizens will just go, "Tisk, tisk. Glad I'm not a cop." 

Cops know when we strap on the belt before the shift begins that we are at risk on every call. Hell, we had an officer shot and severely wounded just last year while investigating a road accident between a car and a pickup truck. Robberies aren't as dangerous as domestic disputes. Robberies no one is mad. Domestic disputes everyone involved is pissed and if they have weapons, the risk just went up 10 times. 

As for the recent incidents, I would hope that we all learned just one thing. When an officer gives us an order, COMPLY! To not comply is resisting. It puts the officer on high alert and the adrenaline begins to flow. Now, nothing good is going to happen. So, to keep everyone safe, just COMPLY. (And that goes double if the officer already has his weapon in his hand.)  In our opinion, it may not be necessary or needed, but the officer is giving us an order to do something for a reason and probably for the most part it is because he doesn't want the issue to escalate any further and he wants to go home that night.  

That's all I have to say about this subject. Thank you.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

Well said, 911. Only been stopped maybe three times in 60 years of driving and am very polite to any trooper that's ever stopped me. I don't reach for anything unless he asks me to and turn off engine and put on 4ways.ive always found troopers to be very polite. Just one time, and this was a city cop, the guy was a complete dork. Nuff said.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2015)

911 said:


> OK, it's like this. There are a lot of cop haters out there. They really didn't need an excuse to shoot at or shoot and hit cops. I mean that's been going on forever, just never been reported as much as now because there was nothing to relate it to. Given the recent set of events that have happened has only given the shooters a reason for them or the media to justify their actions and hope that their followers will applaud their actions and maybe even join in while the rest of the citizens will just go, "Tisk, tisk. Glad I'm not a cop."
> 
> Cops know when we strap on the belt before the shift begins that we are at risk on every call. Hell, we had an officer shot and severely wounded just last year while investigating a road accident between a car and a pickup truck. Robberies aren't as dangerous as domestic disputes. Robberies no one is mad. Domestic disputes everyone involved is pissed and if they have weapons, the risk just went up 10 times.
> 
> ...





Pappy said:


> Well said, 911. Only been stopped maybe three times in 60 years of driving and am very polite to any trooper that's ever stopped me. I don't reach for anything unless he asks me to and turn off engine and put on 4ways.ive always found troopers to be very polite. Just one time, and this was a city cop, the guy was a complete dork. Nuff said.


Well said...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Well said, 911. Only been stopped maybe three times in 60 years of driving and am very polite to any trooper that's ever stopped me. I don't reach for anything unless he asks me to and turn off engine and put on 4ways.ive always found troopers to be very polite. Just one time, and this was a city cop, the guy was a complete dork. Nuff said.



I'm with you Pappy  I was taught to respect authority, and the one or two that were snots, for me, had no reflection on my respect for our police force.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2015)

In one way I agree that respect should be shown to police. In another, I have a problem with complying with any and all of their commands.

It appears that many police are skilled in getting people to submit to what are essentially illegal searches and seizures. This has come up in regard to such actions as DUI checkpoints. In fact, one person has blogged about how he places a sign in his car window containing copies of his driver's license, registration and proof of insurance, and has a statement to the effect that he will not talk to the officer or roll his window down, and asks for his attorney to be present. It seems there is an organization that offers advice and techniques for this action.

I understand how this could infuriate an officer and cause them to extend their search, and I'm not really sure of the constitutionality of such checkpoints, but I cite it as just one example where it might be in a citizen's best interest NOT to comply blindly with every demand.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 9, 2015)

I hear a lot of talk... even on this site about oppressive government, and citizens needing arms to protect themselves from such.  Historically, one early sign of government oppression is a military like police force..  ie.. Hitler's Brown Shirts, and the Gestapo..  The very first target of these were the Jews (a minority) ..  SO.. to play Devils advocate here,  perhaps these demonstrations and retaliation against the police are the very first sign of the Populace Revolution?   I know.. they are Black.. but they are also a minority that feels preyed upon by ultra militarized police.  Just pointing out the correlation here.. Is this the start?  Should we be paying more attention to the actual complaints rather than the race of the complainants?


----------

